# OL's best elk rifle list



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/gu...1&spJobID=344811735&spReportId=MzQ0ODExNzM1S0


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I disagree...those guns wouldn't even make my top ten list minus the tikka I might put it at number 10...who wants a 3,000 dollar plus semi-auto for elk hunting?? I think advertisers swayed someone's opinion


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the savage 111. One of my favorite.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

People still read Outdoor Life? It doesnt make my top four magazines list for some reason.-----SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I love the savage 111. One of my favorite.


I agree, anything Savage... Although, I don't know that I would want to pack around the 26" barrel and nearly 9 pound deal.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> I disagree...those guns wouldn't even make my top ten list minus the tikka I might put it at number 10...who wants a 3,000 dollar plus semi-auto for elk hunting?? I think advertisers swayed someone's opinion


And what are 9 through 1? Seriously!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

No particular order, depending on price ranges/shooting styles
1-Christenson Arms, pick the caliber, awesome gun, little steep on price
2- Weatherby Mark 5 the 30-378 is a hell of a gun
3- Remington Sendero (IMO the finest rifle available out the box)
4-Browning Medallion- a hell of a gun 
5- Any Remington model 700, hard to beat, possibilities are endless 
6- Ruger M77
7-Cross Canyon Arms tejas series rifles
8- Grey Bull Precision Arms
9- (my personal fav) Build a custom for a real perfect gun!!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

^^^^^

My dream elk rifle would be a Browning Medallion in 325 WSM


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> No particular order, depending on price ranges/shooting styles
> 1-Christenson Arms, pick the caliber, awesome gun, little steep on price
> 2- Weatherby Mark 5 the 30-378 is a hell of a gun
> 3- Remington Sendero (IMO the finest rifle available out the box)
> ...


Good ones! It looks like only four are below $1,000 or so? Of those, which is the most accurate? By Medallion, is that the A-bolt?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My favorite elk rifle will always be my customized M77 but even if that were not the case any other gun I pack for any big game will always be wood. If it gets scratched up or weighs a bit more it doesn't matter to me. It has to be wood.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

To me, it isn't so much the rifle but the cartridge that makes an elk rifle. I would personally rule out any rifle incapable of making a quick follow up shot or any rifle not chambered for a round that can reach out at least 400-500 yards to take down an elk. I'm left scratching my head at some of their choices.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Kevin D said:


> To me, it isn't so much the rifle but the cartridge that makes an elk rifle. I would personally rule out any rifle incapable of making a quick follow up shot or any rifle not chambered for a round that can reach out at least 400-500 yards to take down an elk. I'm left scratching my head at some of their choices.


This post has a lot of merit to it. Custom rifles are a very nice luxury, as are the other guns that are thousands of dollars. But unless you are shooting consistently past 1000 with a high caliber then not sure you need em(still are awesome though!). Lots of guns under $1000 are very accurate.

That said, I think my Tikka is an amazing out of the box shooter. Especially for the price. And I would consider it an amazing elk hunting gun because with scope/sunshade/ammo it still weighs less than most guns empty and scope less.

Never shot the 111, but have heard great things. The first 4 list isn't as bothersome as some they put on the top 20.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

Lets get real. What are the elk rifles 1-4 that are used in elk country by elk guys, mine aren't in particular order.

1. Remington 700
2. Ruger m77
3. Browning abolt
4. Win. 70

Calibers

1. 7mm
2. .270
3. 300 win mag
4. 30-06

I find all these mag. with there listings on elk rifles always seem to be written by some dude who lives on the east coast or on the plains. If you want to list the best elk guns and the best calibers, you should try stopping by an elk camp or two. I would bet you can't hit a camp and not see one of these four guns in one of those calibers. I know new sales and fancy calibers generate press, and there are those guys who always go buy whatever Lee and Tiffany tell them to, but really?? A Sauer? I bet you couldn't find one of these in the Rockies. Us elk hunters(by that I mean the DIY or at least non sponsored guys) aren't idiots, we don't buy guns that are useless, we use what works, what has worked, and what will work in 50 years. Yeah a model 70 in 30-06, or at 700 in 7mm aint nothing new, or the next great thing, but its what is in the rack of the truck carrying a dead bull, and that is what should make these lists.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I like my Rem 700 Mtn and my Sako. Both chamered in 280 and both have nice, scratched up wood stocks. Sad day when only plastic rifles make the best rifle list. OL's article worked-- look at how much traffic they have received.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

My dreak elk rifle would be the 35 yr old model 70 trusted friend that has been with me on hunts from 
Utah- deer, elk, moose, antelope, buck, bull, doe, cow, rabbit, coyote, paper
Alaska-Bear
Canada-Bear, Wolf
Africa-Kudu, Oryx, Springbuck, Blesbuck, Hartebeast, Warthog
In the rain, snow, minus 30 temps, banged around on a wheeler, tied to a pack frame
It has scratches, blueing missing from grabbing the barrel (still remember the elk)
Had to save for months to buy it in 1978 for $150 used with a 4X Leupold 
That is the kind of gun that should be in the top ten 
Price caliber not important just the trust you have from many hunts it did it's job
Those fancy ones on the top ten list do not belong in elk camp they belong in Elk resorts


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a an issue of ol years ago that had two categories of elk rifle and top 3 for each. I dont rememeber all of the rifle models but the categories were "long range" and "timber".
The calibers for long range were .338 win, .340 weatherby and .338 RUM but I dont remember the rifles. 
For "timber" I do remember the rifles. Remington 673 in .350 rem mag, Ruger no 1 in .45-70 and marlin 2895 guide in .45-70.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmmm Im really starting to like this 375 Ruger, 225gr bullet at 3100 FPS. Otherwise Ill take my Prohunter 26" barrel 300wm.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Hmmm Im really starting to like this 375 Ruger, 225gr bullet at 3100 FPS. Otherwise Ill take my Prohunter 26" barrel 300wm.


From what I have read on the 375 Ruger it is pretty much overkill for everything on this continent. At least it still has the trajectory of a 30-06 but the energy on that is supposed to be insane.....


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I've shot the .375 ruger. Recoil is very stiff. It was difficult psyching myself up to pull trigger without flinching on the third shot ofvmy group. Even offhand 3 shots is tough. Luckily you usually dont need multiple shots with it. My brother shot a hog in missouri with the 300 gr factory loads. There was no exit wound. The steel jacketed dangerous game load blew up on impact and made a crater. Hog died instantly. Loaded with 250 gr trophy bonded bear claws or 260 gr accubonds it would definitely work for elk I imagine.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

lifes short said:


> My dreak elk rifle would be the 35 yr old model 70 trusted friend that has been with me on hunts from
> Utah- deer, elk, moose, antelope, buck, bull, doe, cow, rabbit, coyote, paper
> Alaska-Bear
> Canada-Bear, Wolf
> ...


My uncle has a pre 64, 30-06 old weaver scope, no finish left from the horse scabbard, little bluing left. I would give ANYTHING for that gun, IMO that is the coolest gun I have ever laid my hands on. I mean I like the pre 64 model 70's, but the character of that gun I think is priceless, so does he he won't give it up. Because of him and it I still shoot the a-bolt 06' that santa gave me when I was 16. I will never hunt another, and hopefully in another 25 years it will have that kind of character.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Nambaster said:


> From what I have read on the 375 Ruger it is pretty much overkill for everything on this continent. At least it still has the trajectory of a 30-06 but the energy on that is supposed to be insane.....


Here is the load I was trying to find the other night Nam:

79.5 gr. of IMR-4895 pushes the 235gr Speer at 3195fps with muzzle energy of 5328 lbs :shock: By the way its been 3 days since I shot the 8 rounds of 350 gr stuff goin 2600fps and my shoulder is still a little sensitive, gotta love it!! :mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm kinda surprised that nobody has mentioned the more traditional Weatherby Vanguard (not the featherweight one in the article). A Vanguard in .300 mag is a dream of an elk rifle, great ballistics, reasonably priced, and IMO not too much of a puncher. Huh, everybody I grew up hunting with, this was their gun! Maybe I'm in the minority then?


----------



## Mauserwonk (Oct 29, 2013)

I wasnt able to get he OL link to work but I think Ive seen it before. Gun rags have a strong tendancy to cater to the manufacturers that buy adds and so much objectivity goes out the window. But if it is the article Im thinking about then I agree with the Browing BLR being an excellent choice. They are lightweight, fast handeling accurate and strong enough to handle nearly any cartridge. That is a recipe for strong Elk medicne. Nothing wrong with the pre '64 model 70, except for the fact they are now priced like they are gold plated. As you can tell, I like my Mausers. An old J.C. Higgins or Interarms commercial Mauser is every bit as good as the Model 70 IMO and much more reasonably priced. As for cartridges, that is very subjective. But more Elk have been taken with the 30-06 than any other round. Hard to argue with 100+ years of success.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I love my left handed Weatherby Mark 5 Accumark in 7mm mag. Paid $930 out the door. It does weigh about 10 lbs. w/scope but that really keeps the recoil down. 
I'm shooting the 160 gr. Accubonds @ almost 3,100 fps., which really did a number on the big bull I shot this year.
Now I just need to find a good scope to do the gun justice.


----------

